# Callas as Kundry in Parsifal, Rome Opera, March 1949 I



## Green pasture (Aug 11, 2015)

plumblossom said:


> Callas as Kundry in Wagner's Parsifal, Rome Opera, March 1949, conducted by her beloved mentor Tullio Serafin. It was one of the heavy Wagnerian dramatic soprano roles she undertook early in her career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

